# Please help with documentation and notarial contract for relative permit!



## mich81 (Jul 20, 2011)

We have just got back from a visit to South Africa House in London hoping to apply for my relatives permit, however we were told we needed to supply further documentation.

My partner (SA permanent resident) and I (UK resident) have been together since January 2006 but have not been able to live together as he has been in the British Army so only home on weekends and during holidays. Therefore we have only got proof of cohabitation since June 2011 when he left the army. Things that we need help with:

- they said that we need a notarial contract - what needs to be included in this? I have searched all over the internet and have not really come up with any specific. Does it have to be a SA attorney or can it be signed by a Notary in the UK?

- Proof of cohabitation/relationship - what documentation/evidence will suffice? We have asked friends and relatives for letters of support and we have photographs to prove that we have been together all of this time. We have had a joint bank account since June this year. 

Any help will be gratefully received as do not want to have another journey up to London which cost us £80 today!! 

Thanks
Michelle


----------



## mbydes (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi Michelle

Not sure if you are still active on the forum but did you manage to sort out your issues regarding the relatives permit?

I am looking to follow a similar process and would be good to know your experience. 

Thanks

Mark


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

mbydes said:


> Hi Michelle
> 
> Not sure if you are still active on the forum but did you manage to sort out your issues regarding the relatives permit?
> 
> ...


Hi,

It looks like the OP hasn't posted since Oct 2011. I would start a new thread with questions so that more people will see it.


----------

